# mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook jetzt für 749 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. August 2010)

*mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook jetzt für 749 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook jetzt für 749 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook jetzt für 749 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige]


----------



## TomTomGo1984 (24. August 2010)

*mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook jetzt für 749 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige]*

Genauergesagt handelt es sich bei dem Gerät um ein Quanta TW9AN...

Da das Barebone noch recht jung ist, ist es mir nicht so einfach aussagen über Qualität und Verarbeitung zu treffen.
Quanta üblich recht gutes design...

Erwähnt sollte werden dass die Grafik onboard ist und bei einem defekt das komplette Board zu tauschen ist...

soweit ich weiß stehen da nicht mehr viele upgrademöglichkeiten zur verfügung, nicht mal ein slot für turbomemory vorhanden...

Ich kanns zu 100% nicht sagen, aber ein kunde hat sich bereits über ein sehr empfindliches Touchpad aufgeregt, meinte dass er die finger 2cm über dem touchpad hatte und der cursor trotzdem gesprungen ist...
werd das bei zeiten mal überprüfen...

der preis ist in ordnung, und wenn ein OS noch ind den 800€ inkludiert ist, ZUSCHLAGEN 

EDIT: 
hier gibts das gleiche Gerät mit ähnlicher Auststattung ohne OS um 749€
http://www.ditech.at/artikel/NODF9N...on_FastBook_F9N4_396cm_HD_TFT_1366_x_768.html

EDIT II:
Ihr solltet irgendwo erwähnen dass XP auf diesen Dingern nicht mehr installiert werden kann


----------



## PCGH_Marco (25. August 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook jetzt für 749 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige]*



TomTomGo1984 schrieb:


> Genauergesagt handelt es sich bei dem Gerät um ein Quanta TW9AN...
> 
> Da das Barebone noch recht jung ist, ist es mir nicht so einfach aussagen über Qualität und Verarbeitung zu treffen.
> Quanta üblich recht gutes design...
> ...



Hi,

danke für die Tipps!

Grüße
Marco


----------



## TomTomGo1984 (25. August 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook jetzt für 749 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke für die Tipps!
> 
> ...


 
Gerne,
sofern ihr eure Geräte weiterhin über MySN bezieht kann ich immer wieder nützliche Tips zu den Geräten geben...
zt. hat MySN seiner Barebones auch über uns reparieren lassen und nahezu das gleiche Sortiment wie wir...


----------

